# New Guy



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Everyone.

Just joined up. This is my first post.

First, a little about myself. I'm 40-19 years old. I've worked all my life as a carpenter/cabinet man until a year ago when I more or less gave it up. The old back just can't take it anymore. Besides that no one wants to hire an old fart like me. At any rate, I've never tried lure making, but it looks like something that I would enjoy doing. It also would give me a reason to hide out in my shop, if you know what I mean. I may have most of the tools needed, so I will not need to make a huge investment to get started.

I'm wondering if you guys have a club, or have seminars or things like that. I'm looking for a good way to get started. I've seen a few musky baits for sale on E-bay that people have made themselves, and they seem to be real works of art.

So if anyone can steer me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pal21........Welcome to OGF............these guys will have you in a pile......( of wood chips of course ) all too shortly............Good luck...........


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome to the madness...a word of caution...once you get sucked into the vortex of lure making, you can never escape...I am too new at this to give much help, but there are many pro's on here who will help you get started...what I will add is spend about 40 hours or so going through the old posts...there is a wealth of information already posted throughout this forum...that step alone will be most informative! From one cabinet guy to another, good luck!!

P.S. You've been warned!


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I've read through most of what I could find. Looks pretty challenging to me.

It will be great to actually see all this being done. As far as the wood chips go, I've eaten 20 or 30 lbs. of saw dust by now, so a few more won't matter. 

I'm up by Cleveland. Anyone close by, let me know. I'll bring the beer.


----------

